
Ask HN: What are the biggest wasters of human potential? - jmstfv
The first thing that comes to my mind is extreme poverty. It is unfathomable how many &quot;geniuses&quot; we have lost in the slums.<p>What do you think are the biggest &quot;wasters&quot; of human potential and what can be done about it?
======
geoffbrown2014
Imo, depression is one of the largest drains on human potential. What can be
done? Basic research on mental health patterns so we can understand the input
output system and the effects on gene expression.

------
smt88
Drug overdoses, which can be decreased with better mental health care, better
pain management, and more equitable societies

Accidents, which can be decreased with better public policies, better
education, and automation

